# Lego City Undercover (Wii U)



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2012)

Screw it, I'm doing this, I'm not even scared anymore.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

It does look pretty cool. Ironically its one of the only Wii U games of the show that actually shows off what the Wii U can do over the 360 and PS3.

Good luck getting all those light souces in tandem with that draw distance on Xenos or the RSX. Of course it doesn't look better than Infamous 2, which bodes a bit less optimism for it outdoing the Cell. Still, great piece of work so far.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Good luck getting all those light souces in tandem with that draw distance on Xenos or the RSX. Of course it doesn't look better than Infamous 2, which bodes a bit less optimism for it outdoing the Cell. Still, great piece of work so far.



Its amazing how little of that I actually understood. You seem to be praising the game though so I agree.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

Basically, the game is looking shaping up to be quite nice 

But i'm gonna need to see more games and a price before i think about buying a Wii U


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2012)

I agree, looks like a fun title!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDWoFmNNzTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0dyOIeBSHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2013)

I've heard this game will have about 50 hours worth of content. 

I dislike how people just say it's kiddie GTA and that it's not worth buying a WiiU over, as if they are the judge of what is or isn't a worthwhile game. Of course, they disregard the fact that the Lego games are generally very well made and very well received. This being open world just adds to the awesomeness. I'll probably pick this up later in the WiiU's lifetime.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0dyOIeBSHA[/YOUTUBE]



Thank lord they aren't using that awful dubstep music again. 

EDIT: Wait, just saw the other one. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2013)

When this game comes out i'll be buying it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I've heard this game will have about 50 hours worth of content.
> 
> I dislike how people just say it's kiddie GTA and that it's not worth buying a WiiU over, as if they are the judge of what is or isn't a worthwhile game. Of course, they disregard the fact that the Lego games are generally very well made and very well received. This being open world just adds to the awesomeness. I'll probably pick this up later in the WiiU's lifetime.



GTA hasn't been good for years.
This might be the closest thing we get to Vice city.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> GTA hasn't been good for years.
> This might be the closest thing we get to Vice city.


rofl

edit: whoa, totally wrong wording. I'll just say rofl


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2013)

There hasn't BEEN a GTA for years Unlosing, is your brain out of whack bro?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> rofl
> 
> and no, I'm not being sarcastic. lol



YOU'LL SEE YOU'ALL SEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> There hasn't BEEN a GTA for years Unlosing, is your brain out of whack bro?



That's right hasn't been a gta since gta 3.  : maybe


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 4, 2013)

So anyway, anyone up for Lego Red Dead? 

getting lego city undercover when i have a Wii U


----------

